# vasten (jonkun) tahoa



## Gavril

Iltaa,

I'm not sure I understand what "vasten hänen tahoaan" means in the context of this quote:



> Turussa vanha nainen joutui huonosti suomea puhuvien naisten huijaamaksi. Naiselle sovitettiin vasten hänen tahoaan kaulakorua ja samalla hänen oma kultainen kaulaketjunsa irrotettiin ja varastettiin.



I would translate the second sentence as, "A jeweled necklace was fitted on the woman [in her direction?] and at the same time her own gold neck chain was taken off and stolen."

Any help is appreciated.
Gavril


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I would prefer _*vastoin* hänen tahtoaan. _It means "against her will".


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I would prefer _*vastoin* hänen tahtoaan. _It means "against her will".



Is "tahoaan" a typo for "tahtoaan" in the section I quoted, then? (I cut-and-pasted it without changing anything.)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Is "tahoaan" a typo for "tahtoaan" in the section I quoted, then? (I cut-and-pasted it without changing anything.)


Indeed it is.  I didn't even  notice it, by the way.  I guess that's one of the advantages of being a native speaker.  One sees things as they should be, not as they actually are.


----------



## Gavril

It occurred to me just before I submitted the original post that "tahoaan" was probably a typo for "tahtoaan", but I had spent several minutes typing the post on my phone and I didn't want the effort to go completely to waste.


----------

